# rawctl?

## pdpTrojan

I am trying to create a raw device for my dvd drive.  For some reason, there is no longer a rawctl entry under /dev.  I don't remember changing anything in devfsd.conf possibly I forgot to turn something on in the kernel? Anyone have any ideas?

----------

